# krav Maga trainers? dubai



## JODWAD (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi just moved over from the uk and looking to find any information to get in touch with someone based in dubai to aid with training in krav maga. 

Please send me contact email or phone number.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I recall there have been other threads on this subject. Try using the forum search engine.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would be surprised given it's origin but you never know


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a KM personal trainer who offers this service - amazing trainer. Has all the valid certs. DM please.


----------

